# Getting Flax oil into toddler



## milesmom (Feb 7, 2002)

Any advice on ways to get flax oil into my 2 and a half year old vegan? I find it quite hard to swallow myself.

*He doesn't drink juice or I'd try that.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I find hempseed oil much easier to take. It's nutty tasting. As for getting it into a toddler, try putting a tsp in oatmeal or rice cereal, add a bit of maple syrup... or add a bit to mashed up yam or baked potato, refried beans, hummus, etc...


----------



## milesmom (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks. Does hempseed oil have EFA's?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I have heard you can rub it on thier butt. It will leave stains on thier undies or fdiapers but hey, whose looking. The skin there is apearantly thin enough that it will absorb through the skin.


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

When I was growing up we had oatmeal with flax oil, organic maple syrup and freshly ground nutmeg for bkfast every morning. I love the taste now and just thinking about it amkes me drool!! Does he like saled? Because flax oil and vinegar or lemon juice makes a great salad dressing!
HTH


----------



## luvmytwo (Nov 20, 2001)

What about milled flaxseeds? I tried flax oil but found it hard to give to my dd. I just sprinkle milled flaxseeds on her food and she injests it. It has the same benefits in oil plus the "ruffage" going through her system.


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

I put it in her morning smoothie.


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

My toddler will drink hemp seed oil out of the bottle







Hemp seed apparently has a better balance of EFAs than flax seed as well. Definitely heaps better tasting than flax seed oil that I find I can even taste when hidden in a smoothie.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

I used to put flax oil in a little cup and my toddler would just drink it right up. Or I'd make a little salad with celery bits, tofu chunks, cucumber, sunflower seeds and sprinkle the flax oil on top.


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

We keep our blender out at all times, and just rinse it with really super hot water after using it...so that we can make smoothies all day long.

This is the only way I can get the kids to drink non-chocolate flavored soy milk.

Today we had (chocolate...I caved) an organic banana, a cup of chocolate soy milk, a tray of ice, and a tablespoon of flax seed oil. The girls never knew the difference!

I have been giving them smoothies every morning with breakfast...and they love the flax seed waffles (I am pretty sure they are vegan) from Whole Foods.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

hemp has a higher efa content as well as being a complete protien! IMO it is the king of efa's!! tastier too! if using flax, I tend to use a stabilized flax meal... it's easier to add to foods and more palatable.


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Hmmm-hemp oil? Very interesting!


----------



## virgomama (May 23, 2002)

I've been giving my son flaxseed oil for his eczema, and I just mix a teaspoon or so into whatever baby food he's eating. You could give it to an older child in applesauce perhaps? Or maybe oatmeal, yogurt, any kind of dip, or anything else semi-liquid.


----------



## sonia24 (Jul 27, 2002)

I find it works best in something that hides it well like spagetti saucse, hummus, mashed potatoes. Remember you can split up the day's dose so your child isn't getting that much in one dose if they are really sensitive to the taste.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

we put it in smoothies. Also you can bake with flaxseeds that have been grinded down.

I also used to put it in her soy yogurt.

Brenda Davis wrote an interesting article about flax at http://www.vegfamily.com/vegan-children/flax.htm

Oh yeah, also salad dressings.

Also, do you know about the new vegan DHA capsules on the market? All vegan and it's a chance to get your DHA directly.

I think they sell it at www.veganessentials.com


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

I just saw flax seed oil for kids on the news tonight! It's supposed to taste good. I went to the vitamin/healthfood store and couldn't find it, though. I'm going to look for it at the other healthfood store in town, too. In the meantime, I'm going to sprinkle the seeds in the kids' waffle mix.


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

I just had this conversation with my naturopath! He recommends grinding flaxseed instead of just taking the oil. Something about the composition and how the oil, while good for you, isn't quite as beneficial as getting it from grinding the seed. So I have a coffee grinder just for flax seed and I cook in pancakes, waffels, oatmeal, etc.


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

You can also make flax seed tea, which has no flavor that I can tell. Pour 1 cup boiling water over 1 tsp whole flax seeds and let steep for 20 minutes. Then you can add the "tea" (it'll be like slippery water) to juices, pour it over food, etc. My naturopath rx this for ds's eczema and constipation -- the tea apparently has more fiber than the oil. It can cause gas, tho, so watch for that.


----------



## AppalachianMama (Aug 12, 2002)

Can someone share the benefits of flax seed? and Hemp seed? How much do you give each day?
I know it is high in EFAs but what else can you tell me?
Thanks


----------



## lindajoy (Aug 10, 2002)

I wanted to know about the amount of ground flaxseed too. I just tried to put the oil in dd's yogurt, and she refused. I can't say I blame her. I guess I bought a strong one.

She eats plenty of fruit, avocado, even had prunes and prune juice in the past couple of days. She's always had constipation, since babyhood (now 2). Now it comes every other day, but if it goes beyond that, she is fussy and keeps telling me to rub her tummy because poopie is coming. I'm tired of this!


----------



## Breathe (May 18, 2002)

I take the oil myself and have found that Barleen's tastes MUCH MUCH MUCH better then the Spectrum brand oils. Barleen's is nutty and frsh tasting, while the Spectrum is kinda fishy -- BLECH! I asked my health food store about the difference and it's something about the processing. You (and your children) may still dislike the Barleen's, but thought I'd mention it -- Whole Foods carries it, but I had to ask my local coop to special order it.

My ds has never tasted food w/out the oil, so the poor little guy doesn't know to protest!!


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

That's funny--we actually much prefer the spectrum to barleens! My 19 months old ds takes flax oil out of a medicine dropper every day. This might not go over with everyone, but it works well for us--if he has to take some thing he's not thrilled about, I just let him chase it with a chocolate covered raisin. I buy them in bulk at Whole Foods, so they're quality chocolate and organic raisins. In this way, he's gotten used to the flavor of the flax oil and last night he didn't even bother to eat the chocolate raisin! Last time we bought flax oil, he got excited and said, "ammm, ammm"







and pointed to his mouth.
I am super vigilant about teeth brushing though, especially after raisins.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

The benefits of flax oil and flax seeds:

Flax is high in Omega-3 fatty acids. Omega-3 and Omega-6 join together to make DHA. For vegans, it's critical to get both in the right ratio (3 and 6s) otherwise DHA won't be formed. You can get DHA from eggs and fish, which is why vegans need a non-animal source.

other sources of omega-3s include butternuts, walnuts, soybean oil, hempseed, canola oil, and the flax.

There are now DHA capsules on the market that are totally vegan. Yay! Now we can get it directly and don't have to worry about flax intake so much.


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

How much flax seed oil do you try to give to your children daily? I have a 7 and almost-3 year old (and 4 month old bottle of Spectrum flax oil in the fridge that I must use up!) I have had good luck mixing it with sesame oil and Bragg's Liquid Aminos. Pour on pasta and toss with grated red cabbage and carrot...'Sesame noodles'...one of their favorites.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

If I'm remembeing correctly, the 3 year old needs at least 1 teaspoon and the 7 year old could probably handle 1 tablespoon per day.


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks - Atleast that gives me an idea of what to go for. Can't wait to try some hemp seed oil!


----------



## redheadmama (Nov 21, 2001)

My naturopath (in the States) told me to give my 1-year-old and my 5-year-old 1 teaspoon, and my 8-year-old two teaspoons of flax oil per day. He also recommended the same dosage of cod liver oil. DH and I take one tablespooon of each per day. I'll have to check out the hemp seed oil. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

